# Tumbling?



## justarookie (May 11, 2005)

like my name may suggest i am very new at all of this. And i have seen some bottles that have been tumbled and look great. How much does a tumbler cost when you have everything you need to operate? What are all the items you need? is it possible to make a tumbler? any answers are welcomed and appreciated. thanks


----------



## grdigger35 (May 12, 2005)

justarookie, That name won't be true forever. Go to www.jardoctor.com.  Wayne Lowry has patented his machines. His site will give you your answers. If you email him he is very helpful. Good luck.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 12, 2005)

I would go with jar doctor to start off with. I got mine there. if you want to see more tuimbled bottles go here http://bottletumbling.com
 you will spend 400 plus for a good machine, Yes you could build your own, but that depends on if you want to take the time to do it.
 rick


----------

